# How many breeders are poodle club members?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Whether it is the PCA or your local poodle club, I was curious how many have joined.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

PCA is a closed club and membership is by invitation only. This is a huge sticking point for many people.

I have been a member of the Columbine State Poodle Club for a year, but I have been participating and helping out in their events for the last three years.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cbrand said:


> PCA is a closed club and membership is by invitation only. This is a huge sticking point for many people.
> 
> I have been a member of the Columbine State Poodle Club for a year, but I have been participating and helping out in their events for the last three years.


Thank you for clarifying PCA membership for me.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I belong to the Tulsa Poodle Club and the MCPCA as well as our Local all breed AKC club, NWA Kennel Club.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

How do you join a club, and what are the benefits of being in one?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> How do you join a club, and what are the benefits of being in one?


Clubs have different membership rules. Usually you have to attend a certain number of meetings and volunteer to work a certain number of events. Then you have to get one or more members to sponsor you.

Advantages:

1. Getting a say in the direction a club takes. Although it has not been without its challenges, the Columbine State Poodle club has a good balance of interests. We hold a Specialty Show w/Obedience, a very well attended, 2 day All Breed Agility trial, an All Breed Tracking Trial, a Working Retriever Certification and we have sponsored "Meet the Breed" forums at the big Denver dog show for the last two years. 

2. Breeder referral. Before the Internet became so big, this was one way breeders got the word out that they had puppies.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That sounds like fun. We don't have any clubs anywhere near where we live unfortunately or I wouldn't hesitate to join. I am sure I would learn a lot be being a member of one.
_


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am a member of the San Diego Poodle Club.


----------

